# Aluminum Work Bench...



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 8, 2016)

took apart an old project from 10 years ago that has just been sitting..it used 2x2 1/8 aluminum..


it's a bench for my photo work so it will be lightweight & portable -- 1/2 birch on top

started cutting away on my chop saw..45's...got all done and noticed this


100 tooth carbide wood blade went through like butter..lol

getting the top in the morning.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 10, 2016)

watching paint dry


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2016)

great idea.
what kind of tig rig are you running?
i like the idea of using some of the aluminum scrap i have...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 12, 2016)

MILLER ECONOTIG


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 12, 2016)

CORNER BUMPERS ON.....


----------

